# An idea me and a friend came up with.



## Lion_Lover (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello me and a friend of mine were talking about plushies when we got to talking about vore. That's when I had an idea to make a giant plushie with a huge cock and ball sack, a large anus, and a huge mouth. The mouth and anus would lead to a large stomach (I wanted to make the stomach out of an emptied out bean bag chair, same for the ball sack) and then after stuffing it and making sure you have tubes going to the stomach and such you could create your on little vore fanatsy with a giant plushie problem is I have no money or job, no idea how to even begin or make one, and I suck with this kind of stuff. But I just wanted to know if anyone else thought this was a good idea or even find out if there was anyone willing to make one for me once I get a source of income.


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 21, 2008)

Lion_Lover said:


> Hello me and a friend of mine were talking about plushies when we got to talking about vore. That's when I had an idea to make a giant plushie with a huge cock...



Sorry, but I couldn't take you seriously after this. I started giggling uncontrollably. <(^O^)>


----------



## Nargle (Aug 21, 2008)

o.o Why would it need genitals..?

Maybe first you should look into different forms of reinforcement to keep it from flopping around. Do you want it to stand up so you step inside, or lay down so you can just crawl in? I guess just make a frame out of like.. plastic pipes or something... and then surround it with foam, and maybe a little stuffing to soften it up.


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 21, 2008)

Error: This User Is Too Utterly Shocked To Comment.

lol, i have been enlightened... i think...


----------



## Nargle (Aug 21, 2008)

E-mannor said:


> Error: This User Is Too Utterly Shocked To Comment.
> 
> lol, i have been enlightened... i think...



Lol n.n

I was a little shocked, too.. but whatever floats your boat, yah know? Yet I'm still stunned at the discovery of Vore after joining this site o.o


----------



## Lion_Lover (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes I know it's odd but me and my friend are a bunch of odd balls and plus I just thought it would be a fun kinky thing to have and the reason it would need genitals would be because there are 3 types of vore, regular (through the mouth), anal, and cock vore hence why it needs gentials.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 21, 2008)

Two straight minutes of uncontrollable laughter in the middle of a night and I didn't even make it past the second sentence.

Thank you, FurAffinity.


----------



## Monak (Aug 21, 2008)

Its an interesting concept but like Draco I just laughed for about five minutes.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 21, 2008)

Lion_Lover said:


> Yes I know it's odd but me and my friend are a bunch of odd balls and plus I just thought it would be a fun kinky thing to have and the reason it would need genitals would be because there are 3 types of vore, regular (through the mouth), anal, and cock vore hence why it needs gentials.



You forgot tail.

And hell, make it a herm while you're at it so you can add nipple, vaginal, and urethral vore.

...what?


----------



## Nargle (Aug 21, 2008)

**Gags and turns green**


----------



## Frasque (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh, furries. *shakes head sadly*  I suppose the only real surprise is no one having done this before.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 21, 2008)

Nargle said:


> **Gags and turns green**



...I don't suppose mentioning that I'm not into tail vore would be helpful here?

-=Performs the Heimlich maneuver telekinetically, then spraypaints you back to your normal color.=- Here--keep the can.


----------



## X (Aug 21, 2008)

would you also fill the stomach with goo, and the mouth/esophagus with some slippery substance so you could easily slide in?


----------



## Nargle (Aug 21, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> ...I don't suppose mentioning that I'm not into tail vore would be helpful here?
> 
> -=Performs the Heimlich maneuver telekinetically, then spraypaints you back to your normal color.=- Here--keep the can.



Lol! So helpful!=3

I think what's mostly disturbing is that it exists period o.o

I could never do any of that vore stuff with that plushie.. I'm WAY too claustrophobic. I've even had to wiggle out of hugs because I got scared.

Hey, to the OP, here's an idea! Why don't you just make a monster face and attach it to a sleeping bag? Would that work? =D


----------



## Lion_Lover (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey I know it's a silly idea but I actually thought it was a good one I don't care if you laugh at it but if your going to just joke around with it then why bother posting I'm trying to be serious here and who knows there may be other furs out there with the same idea but not telling anyone about it.


----------



## feilen (Aug 22, 2008)

Lion_Lover said:


> Hey I know it's a silly idea but I actually thought it was a good one I don't care if you laugh at it but if your going to just joke around with it then why bother posting I'm trying to be serious here and who knows there may be other furs out there with the same idea but not telling anyone about it.



Hmm, would be interesting if it became a source of income, imagine explaining that XD
But anyway, it would have to be kinda big, like 10 feet tall unless your material is superelastic...


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't know who you are but you scare me to no end.


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 22, 2008)

the thing is with projects like these you get half way through and start to notice tons of variables you need to work around, and when its done there is often a letdown because of the compromises you would have to use to achieve the goal...  i would offer help on how to foresee these problems, but i am still far to stunned to think about it *twitch*


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 22, 2008)

feilen said:


> Hmm, would be interesting if it became a source of income, imagine explaining that XD
> But anyway, it would have to be kinda big, like 10 feet tall unless your material is superelastic...



Spandex?



Lion_Lover said:


> Hey I know it's a silly idea but I actually thought it was a good one I don't care if you laugh at it but if your going to just joke around with it then why bother posting I'm trying to be serious here and who knows there may be other furs out there with the same idea but not telling anyone about it.



...if it's any consolation, I was being serious with my initial suggestion.

There's also soul vore, but I've no idea how it could be done, and only a vague idea of what it even is...

Besides which, after all, there is no soul.



E-mannor said:


> the thing is with projects like these you get half way through and start to notice tons of variables you need to work around, and when its done there is often a letdown because of the compromises you would have to use to achieve the goal... i would offer help on how to foresee these problems, but i am still far to stunned to think about it *twitch*



Hmm...

@Lion_Lover: I've no engineering background myself, but if you built a prototype of some sort and let me get a look at it, I can probably suggest any needed improvements. I'm strangely good at that.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 23, 2008)

Lion_Lover said:


> Hey I know it's a silly idea but I actually thought it was a good one I don't care if you laugh at it but if your going to just joke around with it then why bother posting I'm trying to be serious here and who knows there may be other furs out there with the same idea but not telling anyone about it.



I made a serious suggestion =3

Oh yeah, did I mention sleeping bags? I meant to.

Sew a monster face onto a sleeping bag =D


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 23, 2008)

The only way I could see this working would be if you created an inflatable dragon (like, full size...)

You would have to make it a woman (or hermaphrodite) as in order to get a creature with a urinary tract large enough to fit a human inside... well let's just say it'd rival the parade balloons...

You could do it though, possition it on it's stomach with the head turned to the side you could create a tube wide enough with the throat, and the anus/vagina would be possible, you'd have to  do some overlapping elastic fabric though, so it's not just a giant hole =P

In the stomach itself it would be like a "Zorb" (google it) but with 3 openings in it... and with less padding around the outside.

GL in your quest =P

EDIT: And the reason for it to be inflatable is because it's the only way I can see it being transportable... I mean, unless you want to drive down the highway with a giant dragon (including a human sized penis) strapped to the roof =P


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 23, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> You would have to make it a woman (or hermaphrodite) as in order to get a creature with a urinary tract large enough to fit a human inside...





AdriNoMa said:


> And hell, make it a herm while you're at it so you can add nipple, vaginal, and urethral vore.



-=Whistles nonchalantly=-



Quiet269 said:


> EDIT: And the reason for it to be inflatable is because it's the only way I can see it being transportable... I mean, unless you want to drive down the highway with a giant dragon (including a human sized penis) strapped to the roof =P



What'd be wrong with that? If I could drive, I'd totally do that. I'd even include a sign saying "Available for birthdays, bar/bat mitzvahs" etc. etc. Is it an old joke? Yes. Doesn't mean it's any less suitable for something of that nature.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, besides getting pulled over for indecent exposure, having the local news company following you around for the next month trying to get a story and having the dang thing locked away in the evidence locker....

And sorry, I skimmed the thread, didn't see everything


----------



## Nargle (Aug 24, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Well, besides getting pulled over for indecent exposure, having the local news company following you around for the next month trying to get a story and having the dang thing locked away in the evidence locker....
> 
> And sorry, I skimmed the thread, didn't see everything



Give it pants? =D


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 24, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Give it pants? =D


Stringies.


----------



## Uro (Aug 24, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Hey, to the OP, here's an idea! Why don't you just make a monster face and attach it to a sleeping bag? Would that work? =D



HAHAHA this mental image popped up in my mind, and I've been laughing at it for nearly 10 minutes now.


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 24, 2008)

well on the bright side i feel really normal now ^_^ and i got to experience many strong emotions! laughter shock understanding etc.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 24, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Well, besides getting pulled over for indecent exposure, having the local news company following you around for the next month trying to get a story and having the dang thing locked away in the evidence locker....



...I still don't see the problem.

Wait--how is carrying a giant inflatable penis on your vehicle's roof indecent exposure? Unless...

Meh, nevermind. With the way Uncle Sam's been running things here, they could probably soon pull you over for indecent exposure if you were bald and your wig fell off while driving.

'Course, that's just an example. Most politicians are balding themselves, so...


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 24, 2008)

You cannot see how a penis the size of a full grown man (6 FEET TALL) strapped to a dragon on the back of your car is indecent exposure?

*shrug* You aren't even allowed to walk around in the nude around here :|


----------



## Uro (Aug 28, 2008)

For a really good laugh all I have to do is read this thread and i get lawls for at least 30 mins.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 29, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> You cannot see how a penis the size of a full grown man (6 FEET TALL) strapped to a dragon on the back of your car is indecent exposure?



Exactly, because IT'S NOT A PERSON'S WANG. It's not even the member of a living thing. It's a big toy.

I mean, really, if that's indecent exposure, what next? We gonna indict Michelangelo Buanarroti for all his nude sculptures? Incarcerate zoologists for making sketches of new animal species' dicks? If it's not on the person charged, logically speaking, it's not indecent exposure. Public indecency/obscenity? Perhaps, but that entire concept is bullshit anyway.

You know what? Now I absolutely have to make a thing like that...

.......

...and buy a car...and learn to drive...

FUCK YOU, PARENTS!!!! Never teaching me anything but how to be a complete asshole...>_<#

</rant>


----------



## Keto BlueKanine (Sep 1, 2008)

Lion_Lover said:


> Yes I know it's odd but me and my friend are a bunch of odd balls and plus I just thought it would be a fun kinky thing to have and the reason it would need genitals would be because there are 3 types of vore, regular (through the mouth), anal, and cock vore hence why it needs gentials.



I won't lie, that IS a pretty funny and out-there idea, so definitely expect all the surprised responses.

On the same time, I also admit that I'd like to see that in real life, just because it's pretty....shocking and it'd be funny. 

We all got our own kinks right? Go fer it!


----------

